# Super bowl show



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Less than a month till the super bowlshow.waiting for the info frombob beers


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, the SB show is on 2/1/15 at Hilton in Melville. From Staten Isle, take
Verranzano Bridge to SS Pkwy and North at Exit 32N.  See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes I know Don,but thanks for the info.


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Tom, I ' ll see you at the show .Frank


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Almost time.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*2015 Superbowl Show*

2015 Superbowl Show






​


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!

I sold some stuff and talked to some cool HTalkers!!!!!

Always great seeing friendly faces guys!!!!!


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I Had a great time!


----------

